# suitcase weights on a simplicity



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone know how the suitcase weights mount onto a simplicity? do they block the trailer hitch hole? 

reason: i plan to spead salt/sand with a brinley spreader but do not know if the suitcase weights block the hookup pin hole. 

sj


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Not much help.......*

I don't know how helpful this is, but my Simplicity 7116 had a bracket for suitcase weights on the back, and the bracket had a hole cut out of it, so trailers (and other things "hole" mounted) could be used. I guess the short answer would be ...

It depends on which tractor
which weight mounting bracket
and which attachments you want to use...

Gee... That wasn't helpful, WAS IT?????


----------

